# Ladies, best and worst cologne.



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm curious, do you ladies like a man to wear cologne? If so, what type do you like overall?

What type of average, inexpensive cologne is acceptable, like Stetson?

Is there a cologne that you really dislike? 

I like Polo, but that's not to say women like it. What about Old Spice? It seems like someone always gets some at Christmas. Is it too old fashion or still good?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Ladies, your favorite cologne.*

By the way, this may be an old topic, and I'm not trying to start a lame thread. I ask because I organized my bathroom the other day when i got a new cabinet, and I have a truck load of colognes that people have got for me as gifts over the years, and I just want to know what is the best and worst. 

It wouldn't bother me to throw it all in the garbage and replacing it with something decent.

I mentioned Polo, the one I have is the green polo, but I notice there are several other colors; I wonder if they are good.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Ladies, your favorite cologne.*

I really like Armani Code and bought it for my husband but that was a while ago. Even though he's not really a cologne wearer, I've been thinking I need to update his cologne with something new.

I remember back in the '80's the "in" cologne was Drakkar Noir. Do guys still wear it?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

It varies, actually. I like the smell of body sprays, cologne, etc. Really, what I like depends on the guy. For instance, alone, I like Axe Dark Temptation. But, that doesn't work with my husband's chemistry. What works with his chemistry is Jovan NRG... Now, THAT is an excellent combination. My son uses a variety.. he's working on getting his figured out. But so far, he's selected well...or we have lol. Drakkar is one I like as well. Actually, Drakkar has worked with a few men I've known. But honestly, as long as you don't bathe in it (and I suspect you are way past that stage.  ) you're fine with most scents.

And, soccermom, yes, Drakkar Noir is still worn. Well, my husband wears it... and I love it. Not as much as Jovan NRG, but I still love the scent.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Joe has been wearing Issey Miyake and OMG it makes me me melt each time I smell him.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> Joe has been wearing Issey Miyake and OMG it makes me me melt each time I smell him.


Oooh, I didn't know that there was a Issey Miyake men's cologne. I have the women's fragrance and I love it. I will have to look for next time I'm at the mall.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Is men's cologne still a big thing? 
Just curious because I can't remember the last time I smelled it on someone & my H hates the stuff. 
Aftershave maybe but not cologne. 

I too remember the Drakkar Noir 80's, it seems as if everyman wore it.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I still have some Drakkar Noir myself.....wife loves it.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Phenix70 said:


> Is men's cologne still a big thing?
> Just curious because I can't remember the last time I smelled it on someone & my H hates the stuff.
> Aftershave maybe but not cologne.
> 
> I too remember the Drakkar Noir 80's, it seems as if everyman wore it.


Well, I guess this shows what I know, but I just lump both of them into the same category and just call it all cologne, kinda like some people call all soft drinks a coke.

I checked my stash and actually have more labeled after-shave than cologne. I usually use it mostly after a shave anyway.

You must be really good to be able to distinguish the smell of after shave from cologne.


----------



## Sabariel (Jun 14, 2011)

southbound said:


> What type of average, inexpensive cologne is acceptable, like Stetson?


None. Cheap cologne smells like... cheap cologne. Better to buy the good stuff and use it sparingly. If you can't afford the good stuff, better to have a shower and smell like yourself. Pheromones are a powerful aphrodisiac, don't cover them up with garbage.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

You cannot go wrong with anything Chanel.


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

southbound said:


> Well, I guess this shows what I know, but I just lump both of them into the same category and just call it all cologne, kinda like some people call all soft drinks a coke.
> 
> I checked my stash and actually have more labeled after-shave than cologne. I usually use it mostly after a shave anyway.
> 
> You must be really good to be able to distinguish the smell of after shave from cologne.


Aftershave is usually near the face, the cologne is more an all over body thing, sometimes you can smell someone coming from a mile away when they use too much cologne. 
Like you smell them before you see them kind of thing. 
The aftershave you would have to be in closer proximity to smell.
Though I do have to admit I have a highly sensitive nose, I smell things before the H does.


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

My wife is a big fan of Paul Sebastian cologne.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Drakkar Noir - an oldie but a goodie

Ralph Lauren Polo Double Black :smthumbup:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Mrs Wysh likes Armani Code on me.

She also likes CK Obsession but only when I've been 'wearing' it for approximately an hour or so, she finds it a bit too much when first applied.

She also likes Gucci Guilty and CK Eternity but prefers the first two.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I love the smell of old spice fiji...clean and refreshing.


My dad uses that! Actually, that's one that my son has started using as well. They smell good on both of them.


Southbound, I still maintain that cheap or expensive, it really doesn't matter... what matters is whether it works with your own body chemistry. Some expensive ones are horrible on some men... but the cheaper ones work for them. And for some men, the cheaper ones smell horrid, but the expensive ones are great. And that's the same for cologne, after shave, body spray, etc. Use the scent that works best for you.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I dislike most "sporty" or "aqua" scents. They tend to smell sharp to my nose. I much prefer things with woody, herbal, tobacco, or leather notes - "darker" fragrances, if you will. My ex-husband wore Burberry London, which worked wonderfully on him.

Interestingly, I'm a fairly girly girl who sometimes wears Old Spice. On me, it's simply a spicy carnation fragrance. People comment that I smell great when wearing it, and no one's ever guessed it's a men's cologne. 

Wearing something that compliments your body chemistry is much more important than choosing something that's popular. And don't wear too much of anything, no matter how great is smells on you.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Armani, Dior and Calvin ... Yes sir!

Versaci! My fav!


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

I wear Armani Acqua Di Gio.
my wife likes it on me when we go out for dinner or shopping.
She doesn't like it too strong.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> Joe has been wearing Issey Miyake and OMG it makes me me melt each time I smell him.


My wife was a big fan when I use to have this cologne.


----------



## LVLOVER711 (Oct 27, 2013)

My favorite it Gucci Guilty I think it smells divine on my husband. Next would be anything Chanel!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

[


southbound said:


> I'm curious, do you ladies like a man to wear cologne? If so, what type do you like overall?


Yesssssssssss! I love a man wearing a yummy-smelling cologne. It is a total turn on. Especially if you can smell him before you see him, that smell that lingers something delicious.



WyshIknew said:


> Mrs Wysh likes Armani Code on me.





312cpl said:


> I wear Armani Acqua Di Gio.


These are both great!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

While I don't shop here, I wear Fierce by Abercrombie and Fitch. Just goes well with my body chemistry. I get many many compliments


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If it ain't Polo(Original), Armani Acqua di Gio, Lagerfeld, or Joop ~ Ol' Arb won't wear it!*


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Best: Chanel Platinum for Men
Worst: Brut Cologne or anything with patchouli (smells like bad BO)


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

I currently wear USHER and get nothing but compliments.

I don't go overboard with it... a spritz on each side of the neck, 
one on the wrist and rub them together.

BOOM. 

I'm in business.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I've been recently talking with others about this, and they say there are some that "everybody" recognizes, like Brut. He says if he wears it, people will say, "Oh, is that Brut?"

Actually, I think Brut is a decent aftershave, but I don't want the attention of being so familiar.

Can anyone suggest a good "aftershave" that is good, but won't seem so familiar?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I like Stetson on hubs.....I know it's cheap but that is what DH wore in HS when I met him


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

over20 said:


> I like Stetson on hubs.....I know it's cheap but that is what DH wore in HS when I met him


I actually have some Stetson in my collection. It was bought for me at Christmas, and I think it smalls pretty good. I have Stetson original, fresh, and black. My least favorite among them is original.

I must have grown up poor or deprived. :rofl: When I was younger, I thought the cheaper colognes were the only colognes. I knew of Stetson, Old Spice, English Leather, Brut, and maybe a few more that I can't remember. I discovered later in life that some people would rather wear muddy water than those, but I had never heard of any of the expensive ones.


----------



## rcgray60 (Jan 24, 2013)

versace for men in light blue bottle


----------



## roseblssm6 (Mar 29, 2014)

I recently bought H some Very Sexy for Men from Victoria's Secret. I really like it on him. It works well.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

IMO the best cologne is the one you aren't wearing. The worst is whatever you are wearing.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Like Mrs Wysh, I also like Gucci's Guilty.

Also love Kiton, Kiton Black and Armani Code.

Straight up Sandalwood essential oil is also worthy.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

OP you may want to check the freshness of some of those colognes you have stored as some may not smell as nice.

I'm personally not a great fan of artificial fragrances. However, I do like some men's colognes. I abhor women's perfumes. Some women persist in drowning themselves in the scent and don't realise that less is more.

I must say that there have been times in the past when a man has walked by me and I have had a whiff of his cologne and - wow! I feel aroused  Can't explain why :scratchhead: I might need to look up Elaine's recommendation and see what hubs thinks.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Fizzbomb I agree that less is more... I love being up close and then smelling his cologne. mreow. It's like an aromatic tease.

If cologne is wafting and overbearing, I can't help but mentally think (if there's a bunch of guys out) "Someone wants to get laid.." and it ends up just smelling too artificial / chemical. And they probably do want to get laid lol but when the cologne is overdone, well, it's not to my taste at least.


----------



## StayInIt (Jul 27, 2012)

Dorian by Black Phoenix Alchemy


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> Fizzbomb I agree that less is more... I love being up close and then smelling his cologne. mreow. It's like an aromatic tease.
> 
> If cologne is wafting and overbearing, I can't help but mentally think (if there's a bunch of guys out) "Someone wants to get laid.." and it ends up just smelling too artificial / chemical. And they probably do want to get laid lol but when the cologne is overdone, well, it's not to my taste at least.


Definitely. Some men do overdo the cologne, thats true. Why does it have to be the offensive cheap stuff though? :lol:

I love the smell of it on mens jaws and chest. You just want to start kissing from the top and work your way down. meowrrr!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

haha meowrrr indeed!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

John Varvatos vintage. Pricey but smells great imo.


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

Those in the know keep mentioning 'something that works with your chemistry'... 

How can "I" tell if the cologne/aftershaves 'works' for me?

In the med cabinet presently
Brut - wife loves this. Always a staple
English Leather
Drakkar - yes, I'm a product of the 70's
VS Sexy - most recent addition, courtesy of wife
Stetson

My most recent additions; Clubman Pinaud and Clubman Pinaud Special Reserve...

But whether any of them are appropriate for my chemistry, how would I know?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not a lady, but for everyday use, I prefer the adidas colognes, they are light-smelling and fresh, and they are readily available for cheap at places like Marshalls, Ross, Revco, etc. Wife really likes them.

For special occasions, I will wear Drakkar Noir, or Paco Rabanne Por Homme. I suppose I'm giving my age away with those choices, but my wife really likes them. I have also received many positive compliments from females (strangers and familiar ones alike) over the years while wearing Drakkar, ranging from "you smell really nice", to "yummy", to "you smell good enough to eat, now drop your trousers!".

I can't really argue with those sorts of results...


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I LOVE when a man wears cologne. I feel out of the loop though cuz I have no idea how anymodern colognes smell. My stbxh never wore it. Honestly, the last time I even knew what kind of cologne I liked, it was the late 80's - Drakkar Noir. I had a boyfriend who wore it. (It's still around )


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

It appears that a cologne represents certain time periods. Brut and Old Spice are considered old, and Drakkar was most popular in another era as well.

I know there are things like Axe that is for the younger crowd today, but what is the "in" cologne for mature men these days?


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll plus one on the Issey for Men, wifey loves it. I went shopping for something new after Xmas and it was a daunting task! I don't know what I want until I smell it. The aqua and Sporty scents do not compliment my chemistry, the sales droids were all pushing 'this is what everyone is wearing' I wanted something more discerning. A woman at the counter with me suggested Givenchy Gentlemen Only. Wife loves it and women constantly ask me 'what is that?' which is an added bonus. ;-)


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The wife bought me some Armani Mania a few years back. Still have a little left because i'm pretty sparing with it, but it does smell pretty good.

My dad was always a fan of Wild Country aftershave (i think that was from Avon?).


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Bleu* by Chanel is my fave. The gals at the office dig it. 

I also started wearing the Ed Hardy collection of colognes from Kohls. *Love And Luck * and *Villain *are two ones I bought and I like both of them. Villain is really good.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

wow no one has mention "Hai Karate".......LOL 

well it is not that good anyway....Taste terrible..

old commercial:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtwh3nQP5Uo


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

southbound said:


> I'm curious, do you ladies like a man to wear cologne?


Personally, I prefer no cologne. My partner's scent drives me wild and I would hate for it to be covered up! I'm not talking about body odor, he's always clean and has the faint aroma of his deodorant mixed with his own scent (pheromones, maybe?) 

No one else would know what I'm even talking about unless they were up close enough to him to bury their face in his neck (not too many people doing that!)


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I like it but I don't need for the guy to wear it. There isn't a scent that just drives me wild. I dated a guy who always wore Liz Claiborne's Curve for Men in the olive-green bottle (I don't know if the other bottle colors of Curve smell different) and if I smell it today, I can immediately identify it and it reminds me of him. But it doesn't trigger any emotions or feelings about him - it's just "oh, that's nice - that's what [BF] used to wear."

Funny - I know ExH wore cologne but I cannot remember for the life of me what he wore. It wasn't any one scent... but I have no recollection of what he smells like. Apparently he wears Polo, the original one, now. Kiddo wanted to get him some for his birthday but didn't have enough money.

ETA - the best smell on a man EVER is when he's been handling wood. Whether building, sawing, or clearing land or cutting firewood - the smell of wood on a man is delightful. Is that weird?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Pretty sure I've already commented in this thread but to me, there is nothing sexier than a man who smells GOOD with some cologne. TRES delicious.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I like Acqua Di Gio and Cool Water on men. Problem is that they both remind me of someone from my past, lol! So does Drakkar.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

For whatever it's worth, I noticed that my wife's preferences are based on our history/experiences.

She seems to prefer the ones that take her back to the days we first got together.

And those are the ones I stick to as well. Maybe it's just a "memory/teenage day" thing (who knows).

Joop 
Coolwater
Tommy Hil
Nautica (original and I have 2 different blue ones too)
Calvin K Eternity
Armani Code
Coty Aspen

Joop/Coolwater/Eternity are my favorites, but my opinion is irrelevant. i wear them for my wife.

Any of the above do the trick for her, although she seems to have a strong preference for Tommy Hil and Eternity.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Cool Water always reminds me of my first love when I was sixteen. LOL. I was soooooooooooo crazy about him. Nostalgia...


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Thats the bad thing about mens cologne, they are memory triggers. A man is kinda screwed if he wears the same scent as an ex!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Which makes me wonder which perfumes I wear remind my exes about meee. Muahahahaha.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*And just to show you exactly how old I am, the big cologne back in my Junior High days was this sweet-smelling concoction! With the national TV ad campaign that it had, it seems like all of the jocks wore it!

Seems like that it went much the same way of the ever-popular Po-Do Golf Balls! And you could purchase both at any Walgreen's!*


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I stopped wearing cologne a long time ago. I use some Nivea cream on my face after shaving and have had compliments on that. That's enough for me.

And I like the same on women. Just the smell of freshly shampood hair or some nice lotion is plenty. Some of the women in my building gag me with perfumes in the elevators. I never understood how they think men like that when they take a bath in the stuff. One TINY spray is plenty. If I went on a date with a woman that had a lot of perfume on, it would be the last date. My nose just can't take it.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I just got hubby Guilty Black by Gucci and hhmmmmm a little whiff of that on him and I get all ummmmmm tingly wink wink !


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Works 60% of the time, every time.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Wife bought me L'homme Yves St. Laurent to wear. She likes the scent on me. No one mentioned that one yet.


----------



## LBHmidwest (Jan 3, 2014)

It's funny, I've been thinking of buying some.

When my ex left she took the 20+ bottles of Gucci, Armani, Giorgio perfume I had bought her.

My bottles of Polo, CK and so on she took too. I really don't understand lol. I didn't wear cologne often but now that I'm single I've been kinda hung up on if I wear some it's so likely to kindle memories in others.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

I hate the smell of Axe body sprays. They all smell like obnoxious gym rats with blowouts. 

Givenchy Play is heavenly on my hubby. 

He rarely wears cologne but he used Givenchy Play on our wedding day and during our honeymoon.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I wear whatever W buys for me, because she tests them on me before we buy. That way I smell like what she likes. I can't smell it 10 seconds after it goes on anyway, for the most part. 

Used to wear Stetson a lot, but those days are gone. My Dad always had Old Spice, so I tried that but never liked it. Saw some Drakkar Noir on the shelf the other day and said, "They still make that?"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I actually wore Aramis to Church yesterday morning. Hadn't put it on in years! Brought back a few memories for me!*


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *I actually wore Aramis to Church yesterday morning. Hadn't put it on in years! Brought back a few memories for me!*


Aramis, love it!

Gentlemen, try Dior Egoiste Platinum... really excellent stuff!


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

DoF said:


> For whatever it's worth, I noticed that my wife's preferences are based on our history/experiences.
> 
> She seems to prefer the ones that take her back to the days we first got together.
> 
> ...


If it works, it works.

But in my neck of the woods, those are worn mostly by women, even if they were meant for men. Quite a few women i know prefer certain men's colognes over women's...

Does that occur in your country as well?


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

EasyPartner,

I am a woman. I don't wear any fragrances/colognes as I tend to get headachy. However, quite a few years ago, I found a really nice men's cologne called: Escape by Calvin Klein. It has a fruity melon scent. I wore it for a few years. You just reminded me. I might purchase some more. 

"Escape by Calvin Klein is a Aromatic Green fragrance for men. Escape was launched in 1993. The nose behind this fragrance is Steve Demercado. Top notes are eucalyptus, melon, juniper, grapefruit, mango and bergamot; middle notes are rosemary, cypress, fir, sage, birch and sea notes; base notes are sandalwood, amber, patchouli, oakmoss and vetiver."


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I wonder if guys get laid more by their wives/so's when they're wearing cologne?


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

FizzBomb said:


> EasyPartner,
> 
> I am a woman. I don't wear any fragrances/colognes as I tend to get headachy. However, quite a few years ago, I found a really nice men's cologne called: Escape by Calvin Klein. It has a fruity melon scent. I wore it for a few years. You just reminded me. I might purchase some more.
> 
> "Escape by Calvin Klein is a Aromatic Green fragrance for men. Escape was launched in 1993. The nose behind this fragrance is Steve Demercado. Top notes are eucalyptus, melon, juniper, grapefruit, mango and bergamot; middle notes are rosemary, cypress, fir, sage, birch and sea notes; base notes are sandalwood, amber, patchouli, oakmoss and vetiver."


Sounds great FB!

If you like refreshing and citrussy topnotes, you may want to give Eau Sauvage by Dior a try.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh really, EasyPartner? Thanks! I have been looking for a fragrance/cologne along those lines. I will definitely look that one up.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

EasyPartner said:


> If it works, it works.
> 
> But in my neck of the woods, those are worn mostly by women, even if they were meant for men. Quite a few women i know prefer certain men's colognes over women's...
> 
> Does that occur in your country as well?


Women wearing men's fragrances is pretty common among the scent-geek crowd, people who are really into fragrance as a hobby. 

I sometimes wear Old Spice. Tam Dao by Diptyque is technically unisex, but there's nothing particularly feminine about all the sandalwood and resin. I like Killian's Back to Black as well - sweet tobacco and honey. I've also worn a couple of Tom Ford's scents, and a few of the men's scents by Penhaligon's with success. And I have a bottle of Jicky by Guerlain, just because it's so damned weird and interesting.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

When I am involved with someone who wears cologne, I will sometimes dab some on so that I can smell him throughout the day.


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> When I am involved with someone who wears cologne, I will sometimes dab some on so that I can smell him throughout the day.


Now that is about the sweetest thing I ve ever heard :smthumbup:


----------



## Happyfamily (Apr 15, 2014)

southbound said:


> I'm curious, do you ladies like a man to wear cologne?


No. I'd rather he smelled like his tractor.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with BOD body spray? I assume it's fairly new. My cousin told me about it. Apparently it's cheap, only about $7 for a for an 8oz bottle. Cologne has always been my cousin's thing, and he says he gets more compliments on the BOD stuff than even the expensive colognes he has used over the years. 

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

It smells as cheap as it is to my nose. It's actually a step down from Axe--it definitely reminds me of dudebros and jock houses. But, I'm a picky woman and those scents are obviously appealing on a mass scale.

It's been around forever, if you don't watch the trashy shows I do, you probably have missed the wonderful commercials:

Bod commercial - YouTube


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

How much are you looking to spend South?

I mean there is a ridiculous range.

Here is a link about aftershave: After shave - AskMen

Cologne, particularly a good cologne is just generally going to last on you longer.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Deejo said:


> How much are you looking to spend South?
> 
> I mean there is a ridiculous range.
> 
> ...


I would go $50 for a 3oz bottle if i knew it was a great scent, or $5 a bottle if it were a great scent. I realize that cologne preference is so personal.

I ordered some samples, and I actually like "The One by Dolce and Gabbana," and "Acqua Di Gio by Giorgio Armani." but some may think they smell like a septic tank. On the other hand, I personally like the original Old Spice and Pinaud Clubman aftershaves, and I had a lady comment about how she liked them on me at work, although she didn't know what they were, she just knew she liked the smell. 

I may just go with aftershave as opposed to cologne anyway. I shave daily, and most good colognes make an aftershave as well.

I think some colognes get a bad rap just by name. A guy told me that if you tell someone you have on Brut, they act like it's yucky, but if you don't mention it, someone will surely say you smell nice. Just like my cousin at his work; he says he gets compliments very regularly on his BOD spray, yet another poster says it smells cheap and dislikes it.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I own a number of colognes. My perspective is simple. If I'm wearing it to work, I want to smell how I want to smell. For that I usually wear Bulgari Aquos, Bulgari Intense, or Angel for Men.

If I'm going on a date, I want to smell like something SHE likes. Hands down, I have gotten the best reactions and most compliments wearing La Nuit del' Homme by Yve St. Laurent. I also wear Bulgari Blu Notte.

And in contrast, I never wear after shave. 

Usually wear Degree anti-perspirant as it has a neutral scent that blends well with whatever you are wearing.

You can go into a place like Sephora found at malls and the staff is usually quite knowledgable, and they will walk you through a bunch of scents and give you testers.

Online you can look at places like fragrance.net that has descriptions and reviews.

Never smell bad. That's my mantra. I have been on plenty of flights next to folks who certainly could have used a dab of cologne, perfume, or anti-perspirant.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Another good place for fragrance samples is The Perfumed Court (dot com), particularly if you aren't in a major metro area and therefore don't have easy access to major perfume retailers with great staff. It's easy to search their site for men's fragrances.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

southbound said:


> I'm curious, do you ladies like a man to wear cologne? If so, what type do you like overall?
> 
> What type of average, inexpensive cologne is acceptable, like Stetson?
> 
> ...


I really used to love cologne.I had so many favorites. Now? I can't tolerate it unless it's very faint. I can't stand the men who smell like they've bathed in it.
Give me the scent of Dove soap w/shea butter mixed with some Men's Ralph Lauren Romance deodorant and the lingering scent of laundry detergent  

I really dislike most scents of Axe. I also dislike the new trendy old spice scents. 

People in general really need to cut back on their cologne and perfume usage.It's getting to be as obnoxious as that nasty "I smoke in my car" smell. A little dab or little spritz will do ya.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I always liked Issy Mayake but Azzaro Chrome is my current LPR


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Dollystanford said:


> I always liked Issy Mayake but Azzaro Chrome is my current LPR


A woman of refined tastes?

I like it:smthumbup:


----------

